

 cdir - Dump Interactive, Searchable Objects in Terminal (Node.js) - pooriaazimi
https://github.com/hij1nx/cdir

======
pooriaazimi
It took me 5 minutes to "devise" a title for this submission... I hope it's
not very vague, but it was the best I could do.

It's hard to describe what this amazing module does in 70 characters!

